# Which of the top ten.....



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

dog breeds in the U.S. would you like to own and why? I thought this might be a fun thread.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Obviously I voted for my shepherds! 

I like the Golden Retrievers as I think well-bred golden's all groomed out are absolutely gorgeous and the puppies couldn't get any cuter! Plus, they are typcially sweet natured dogs (but there are exceptions!).

Beagles because I have one and have become more understanding to the breed. I am simply astounded by their ability to sniff things out. They are amazing little trackers.

Boxers I have never owned. I don't know much about them, but wouldn't mind having one because I think they are nice looking dogs and I never met one I didn't like (or that didn't like me!).


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I voted for the GSD of course, but I also checked "boxer" because well-bred ones are stunning, athletic, and very well-rounded in all areas like the GSD: agility dog, active pet, protector/deterrent, family dog, working dog, obedience....the list goes on. Not much you can't do with a well-bred boxer!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course I had to vote for a GSD and a Golden! They are both such beautiful and amazing breeds. I also voted for the Boxer, my friends have Boxers and they are all very sweet and pretty pups. I would also vote for a Doberman but that wasn't listed. :-(


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlAL I would also vote for a Doberman but that wasn't listed. :-(


Me too for sure! I don't know why they didn't make it in the top 10. I always thought they were quite popular.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I third that! They are my favorite after GSDs.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

German Shepherds of course, and Dobies would be my second choice.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I do like other breeds, but they're not on the list, so I voted for only my GSD.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI do like other breeds, but they're not on the list, so I voted for only my GSD.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI do like other breeds, but they're not on the list, so I voted for only my GSD.
> ...


Me three. I do like other breeds, but of those listed, I don't want to own one at this time.

We have had a golden in the past. Sweet, but just not the right fit for us, long ago (when I was still dating DH lol). GSDs are the only ones on that list for us right now!

I live vicariously through class students and their dogs when I get a hankerin' for another breed lol


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI do like other breeds, but they're not on the list, so I voted for only my GSD.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Having a GSD and a Golden I had to vote for both!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I voted for a GSD of course. I also did the Shih Tzu as we have 3, couple of them are mixes but yeah. They can be annoying dogs just like any dog, and they are very stubborn but if they can be very good dogs. Our oldest is getting near the end and we've had him since I was 8 and it will be a sad day when he goes. Then I did Boxer I don't know much about them but like others have said they are stunning and is something I think would go very well with Megga. Finally I also did the English Bulldog again I don't know much about them, but there is always this one at the park that always has a stick and he is just an awesome dog. Plus they are quite cute in their own way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Other breeds














?????????????







Why??????????????









Lee

PS Seriously, I have known some English Bulldogs







whose personality I have liked....but the others...naw....only GSDs for me


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumOther breeds????????????? Why?????????????? :rotflol:
> 
> Lee
> 
> PS Seriously, I have known some English Bulldogs whose personality I have liked....but the others...naw....only GSDs for me


Haha....other breeds? I know, it's hard to imagine anything can compare to the GSD! I will always have one (or two) in the pack. 

I don't know why, but I like to always have another breed in the mix somewhere. I guess it adds a little different "flavor" to the group.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are a few other breeds I like enough I may own one some day, but none were on that list. So I voted "GSDs and only GSDs".


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

German Shepherd Dog and Golden. The two worst possible breeds for my poor carpet & vacuums!


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

GSD's..Triple L's...
Loveable, Loyal and Lethal (if nessesary)


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Besides my GSD, love those golden retrievers....one saved my dad when he fell ill...


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Other than GSDs I'm an english bulldog girl


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pinkanmlI voted for the GSD of course, but I also checked "boxer" because well-bred ones are stunning, athletic, and very well-rounded in all areas like the GSD: agility dog, active pet, protector/deterrent, family dog, working dog, obedience....the list goes on. Not much you can't do with a well-bred boxer!


Ditto.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While I voted for my GSDs and only, it was only because the top ten list is kind of, well, there is nothing there that I am the least bit interested in. Dogs I might be interested in owning are:
Gordon Setters, German Short haired Pointers, Corgis, Great Danes, and maybe a couple of others, like Leonbergers, St. Bernards, and Bermese Mountain Dogs.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: selzerWhile I voted for my GSDs and only, it was only because the top ten list is kind of, well, there is nothing there that I am the least bit interested in. Dogs I might be interested in owning are:
> Gordon Setters, German Short haired Pointers, Corgis, Great Danes, and maybe a couple of others, like Leonbergers, St. Bernards, and Bermese Mountain Dogs.


Of course there are a TON of other breeds besides the 4 on the top ten list I like. However, I wanted to see just how many of us actually own or would like to own any of the other nine.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I voted for GS. I do like Goldens but not sure if I'd like to actually own one and the same with Boxers. There are a few other breeds out there that I would consider but for now, our GS is tops


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't vote for German Shepherds because it's kind of stating the obvious on here. I voted Yorkshire Terrier as I had one and he was and is a fantastic little dog, he was given to me as impossible to housebreak when he was a year old, I had no problem at all, within a week he was housebroken and a pure love and joy, he was a typical terrier and loved to rat around the barn looking for mice. I gave him to my lonely Dad when his Chihuahua passed away and the bond he has with my Dad is awesome. I also voted Golden Retriever as I had one several years, we were great together in Obedience and he remains one of my very favorite dogs of all time. He passed at 14. I have to say the breed that is my dead-heat winner with my German Shepherds is not on the list ( Thank God, they haven't been ruined yet) that is the Jack Russell Terrier, those of you who have them no what I mean, once you go Jack, you never go back, at least you will always have one, such is their charm and charachter!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Other the GS I would and do own a lab/retriever mix. Great dogs so I would take either of those...


----------

